# Holga questions



## Dissolution (Jan 26, 2008)

so...im brand new to the "medium to large format". first thing i noticed when "researching" a holga is it uses 12 or 16 length films...do all 120 size films come in these exposure lengths, or is there a place to buy like...bulk 120 film and load your own in those lengths?

second, you can use any 120 film with it right? and whats the difference in the two plate things it has? i think they were 6x6 and 6x4.6? does the type of film depend on the one you use?


----------



## doobs (Jan 26, 2008)

No bulk loading 120 as far as I know.
12 or 16 depends on your insert.
Any 120 film (you can actually use 220 film as well with a little work).
Film does not affect your inserts. You can use any film and any insert.
The 6x6 is for 12 exposure of 6cm by 6cm (the traditional Holga square format with vignetting.
The 6x4.5 is 16 exposure of 6cm by 4.5 cm. This was designed to avoid the vignetting. I do not like the 6x4.5 mask at all.


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 26, 2008)

so...will you have extra exposures left out of each roll? because arn't the rolls more than 16 exposures? or is there only 16 exposures on a roll of 120? im so confused about medium format lol. ive only EVER shot 35mm


----------



## doobs (Jan 27, 2008)

Medium format is basically this. A big strip of film covered in paper backing on a plastic spool. Some cameras shoot 8 6x9 cm images on one negative, some shoot 16 6x4.5cm images. It all depends on the camera or the insert -- in your case. Rolls do not have any set exposure.  

Common frames are 6x4.5, 6x6, 6x7, and 6x9.


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 27, 2008)

i see...that explains a lil bit lol


----------



## rob91 (Jan 30, 2008)

You might want to watch this...




I know I needed some help loading film into my Holga for the first time. The user also has more videos on taking the film out of the Holga and even developing it.


----------

